# Angle head leaves dig marks



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been Glazing my angles with a 3 inch head and finishing with a 2 inch with a mud runner. I been noticeing that I been leaving dig mark and both sides of the corner. What would cause that? Pushing to hard?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like your blades need adjusting,Columbia tools has a vid on this in their face book page .Or your head has become out of square too .


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

is the dig marks on finishing or taping or both?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Did you switch your mud recently? Sometimes when I run machines it digs because the mud that I use on first coat is so soft.

I still don't get the idea of not overlapping your mud coat on angles. I always use the bigger head for the finish coat.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

sounds like you are running the second coat before the first coat is dry, or you using lightwieght mud


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> I still don't get the idea of not overlapping your mud coat on angles. I always use the bigger head for the finish coat.



I agree.:thumbup:


----------

